# Brand new budgie owner needs advice



## Chickenfoot (Jul 10, 2016)

I got a male budgie from Petsmart in March and I believe he was pretty young but I'm no expert. He had bars on his head and from what I've read that means they are around 3 months old. Anyway, I looked up how to tame them so I went through all the steps.... Leaving him alone for a weeks or so to get used to things, talking to him, putting my hand on the cage, putting my hand in the cage, offering him food in my hand... It took a few weeks but he did great with all that. Now he will eat seed out of anyone's hand! Even my 5 year old niece can offer him seeds with no problem. However, I can't seem to get him past this stage. He will perch in my hand to eat seeds if I make it hard for him to reach them without hopping up, but he wont even come near my hand if there's not food on it. He wont let me touch him or bring him out. He comes out on his own to play if I leave the door open but if i try to touch him when he's out he goes right back in. Sometimes if I try to pet him he bites but usually not very hard. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong. He is the only budgie I have, do I need to get him a friend? Is he unhappy? I thought getting one bird would help him bond with me but I'm obviously doing something wrong. Please help!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

Your budgie is a very handsome little boy 

I'm glad to hear that you took all the necessary steps to get him used to your hand. It's great progress that he's eating from your hand!

The important thing to remember is that he may feel like there's no point to hopping onto your hand if there's not food, simply because he hasn't reached the point where he considers you a friend. You haven't done anything wrong, it's just a stage that will take lots of time as well as trust, love, and patience to develop. However, he may not ever want you to pet him--budgies are not "cuddly" birds and in fact, most hate being touched 

Simply sitting by his cage or wherever he is perched and talking to him softly, as well as giving him the space he wants will help him to learn to want to spend time with you. If he doesn't want to step up, don't force him to--just let him be, and let him come to you.

Incidentally, his behaviour may also take root in the fact that he is very likely nearing the "teenage" stage of his development, in which budgies undergo some behavioural changes due to their hormonal states. All budgies reach the teenager stage at different times, but if your budgie really was 3 months when you got him, he is now about 8 months old, which is usually the average time that budgies reach this stage.

For what to expect, be sure to read this link:
http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-behavior/358802-why-my-young-budgie-suddenly-aggressive.html

Be sure to also read through the forum stickies, as well as budgie articles, to learn even more about your little boy  If you have any questions after reading through everything, please do ask as we'd love to help!

What's his name?

We look forward to seeing more of him as well as hearing updates on how he's doing.

Cheers! :wave:


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Welcome to TB and congratulations on your new little friend


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

he is stunning!  and I see he's doing so well!  I agree with StarlingWings, I think he's just passing through a phase, he is still discovering himself, his new home and.. you. Be patient, do what you are doing and the biting will stop. Let him come to you, he'll trust you after some time and you'll be surprised


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Aw, what a little cutie your boy is ! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Chickenfoot (Jul 10, 2016)

Thanks everyone  His name is Gerard. Any thoughts on getting him a pal? I just worry that since I can't properly interact with him yet he is sad to be on his own. He lives in my room so he sees me all the time and can hear me talking and watching tv. I open his cage and feed him treats for a couple hours almost daily. Is that enough for him to be happy?


----------



## Sonflower (Jul 19, 2015)

He is definitely a handsome boy . I have a bird in my flock name Trevor and I've had him since he was young about a year now and he still doesn't like to be touched , you have to remember they're all unique and they have their own personalities . Just respect his space and talk to him gently I agree with starlingwings and he'll eventually warm up to you . This teenage years can be very trying sometimes they get a little more bitey, but you got to remember not to give into that is if you take your hand away every time he bites then they learn that works. Even though my Trevor doesn't like to be touched allot he does enjoy perching on my shoulder. Good luck with your fellow and enjoy creating a good bond with him.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Gerard is a handsome little fellow. 
Most budgies once they pass the "baby" stage, do not like to be petted or touched. 
If you consistently interact with Gerard on a regular basis for a couple of hours each day, then he may well be very happy as a solo budgie. If you do decide to get another as a friend for Gerard, I would recommend you get a male and be sure to follow quarantine procedures.

Quarantine means housing your new bird in a different cage in a different room as far away as possible from the room where your current bird(s) are housed for a period of 30-45 days.
Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks. 
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.

It is also a good idea to always take a new budgie in to see an Avian Vet for a "well-birdie" check-up. This allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet and the vet can establish a baseline for your bird in case of any future illnesses or injuries.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

Make sure you are able and willing to house the birds separately on a permanent basis if it turns out to be necessary.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-gen...ship-differences-dynamics-between-flocks.html

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------

